# New Hampshire Glassmakers



## woody (Jan 26, 2011)

7:30 tonight on channel 9 WMUR TV Manchester, NH.

http://www.wmur.com/chronicle/26540118/detail.html

 I believe that this has the exibit at the Peterborough Historical society that Michael George, Earlyglass, is participating in.


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2011)

Great show and some great NH glass.
 Thanks, Mike!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish we could have caught that show somehow... Pretty cool.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

Just now got around to watching it woody. Thanks for the link up.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

Great spot.  Some real nice pieces shown.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

Just in case you missed it or didn't know the link here goes to a stream of the segment now. Check it out.


----------



## woody (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, now they have the whole show with Michael George, (earlyglass), giving part of the tour.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow....Thank you for pointing out the link WAS the stream to the segment....Very well done, and it showcased the early pieces and industry in a very good light. Great job by Mike George....very professional and well spoken.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your compliments. 

 This was a exciting project to work on, and I am still overwhelmed by the positive response we have received. The attendance of this event was more than twice the amount of any other event put on by the Peterborough Historical Society. I had quite a few "dormant" collectors and diggers come up to me to say that this event has re-energized them to start collecting or digging again. That is a pretty good feeling!

 Mike


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 30, 2011)

The whole concept was just a great thing to happen, and I enjoyed the You tube show at least.  Thanks to everyone that worked on that NH meet last summer.  RED Matthews


----------



## Caretaker maine (Feb 2, 2011)

if you guys want to a nice glass museum, when you are in NH, go to the Keene Historic Society, they have a lot of the Stoddard Glass and many flasks, it right on Main St, in the basement


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

Caretaker Maine!....Long time no see your handle on here!.....Stop around when you can.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Caretaker! The Cheshire museum was a contributor of the exhibit. I was able to hand pick the best items from that collection, the Currier Museum, NH Historical Society, Historic New England, 6 town historical societies and a half dozen private collections! It was quite a treat!  Mike


----------

